#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Mag een man zijn vrouw oraal bevredigen in de Islam? oraalbevredigen in de brede zin

## the life

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben erg benieuwd naar jullie reactie op het volgende:

mag je als vrouw zijnde oraalbevredigd worden door je man? Mag dit binnen de islam?
ik weet dat het een taboe is binnen ons cultuur en dat de Marokkaanse man daar absoluut liever niet aan doet omdat hij het vies vindt?
Zijn alle mannen zo? Of zijn er vrouwen die wel hiervan genieten met hun man?
Of ben ik nou gewoon dom dat ik zoiets hier neer zet en ik moet het maar liever voor me zelf houden?
je mag het ook emailen als je dat liever hebt?

BVD.

----------


## Rourchid

Question:_ I read on your website that oral sex is permissible. How can this be the case when it can lead to injesting impurities? A man's and woman's genitals are impure. Common sense should tell us that this act is inherently shameful and unlawful. Just because something is not mentioned does not mean that you go out and do it._ 

_Answered by Sheikh `Abd al-Wahhb al-Turayr, former professor at al-Imm University in Riyadh_

Oral sex is lawful for both the husband and wife. It can be understood from the Prophets (peace be upon him) saying: "Approach from the front or the back, but avoid anal sex and sex during menstruation." 

This is clear evidence that the prohibited sexual acts are anal intercourse and intercourse with a woman during menstruation and post natal-bleeding. Everything else between a husband and a wife is permissible.

The possibility of the existence of impurity does not stand as a sufficient evidence for forbidding it. If a person thinks the intake of impurity is imminent, he must take action to avoid it.

The female genitals are not impure as long as they are free from ordinary impurities.

A feeling of guilt cannot stand as evidence for the unlawfulness of something. The evidence can only be derived from what is in Allahs Book or the Prophets Sunnah (peace be upon him). There is no evidence whatsoever from these two sources forbidding this practice. Therefore, as things are basically lawful unless evidence to the contrary exists, then this practice is lawful.

Some people may dislike a practice for their own personal reasons, but we cannot say that it is an unlawful practice in Islam.

Source: http://www.islamtoday.com/show_detai...main_cat_id=33

----------


## the life

mensen, heel erg bedankt voor jullie vele mailtjes over dit onderwerp.
ik moet zeggen dat er een paar tussen zitten die mij wel deden verbazen.
@[email protected] bedankt voor je reactie. ik zou tegen hen willen zeggen die mij per email lieten weten "niet goedwijs en schaamte loos" te vinden: lees en vraag voordat je iets haram verklaard.
inderdaad, je kan het vies vinden. Maar wat voor jou vies is, is voor een ander niet vies.
maar waar ik me wel aan stoor is de schijnheiligheid van sommigen.
Gelukkig zijn we niet allemaal zo.

----------


## Los

Haha in wat voor zin?

----------


## the life

je bent zelf ook een vrouw, Los......dus weet je precies wat ik ermee bedoel;-)

----------


## naam

> je bent zelf ook een vrouw, Los......dus weet je precies wat ik ermee bedoel;-)


Dacht je werkelijk dat allah zegt, je mag de hemel niet in omdat je je oraal hebt laten bevredigen. 
Denk eerder dat die man niet mag omdat hij geweigerd heeft.  :zozo:

----------


## Los

In de brede zin? Haha. Hilarisch.

----------


## azeddine ac

waarom denken somige mensen dat je rijk moet zijn om gelukkig te zijn is uw rijkdom niet verkregen door GOD zelf, zegen de christenen niet hij is de alpha en de omega we horen alemaal dankbaar te zijn bij deze GOD die eten en drinken schenkt want de enige rijkdom hier op aarde is eten en drinken zonder dat is geld en al de andere zaken van geen belang WEES DAN DANKBAAR VOOR DIE GOD DE GOD VAN ADAM EN NOAH EN ABRAHAM,MOZES ,JOHANNES,JEZUS, MOHAMED

----------


## Rachidake90

Ik dacht altijd dat het afgeraden was.... en bij twijfel altijd dingen vermijden?

----------


## zanzi lounge

kom, bij mij schat ik bevredig je tot dat je vagina met uitdrogingsverschijnselen te maken krijgt

----------


## Kalmte

Subtiel, Zanzi. 

Als je van je vrouw/vriendin verlangt dat ze het bij jou doet, moet je ook niet zeuren dat je het vies vind, dat is het voor haar ook. 

Ik zeg; doen. Je lover plezieren is geweldig, niet onrein.

----------


## jumbo12

mijn man neukt ,baf en bef mij bijna iedere dag.wat is er mis mee?Ik vind het heerlijk.

----------


## Danablue

Enige probleem, orale sex vergroot de kans op slokdarmkanker. Dat is toch iets om rekening mee te houden.

----------


## Ramonr

> Enige probleem, orale sex vergroot de kans op slokdarmkanker. Dat is toch iets om rekening mee te houden.


Ach, als je rookt heb je ook een verhoogt risico op kanker. Dan je kun het risico maar beter lopen met lekkere dingen.

Want zeg nu eerlijk dames, wie vind het nu niet lekker om een man tussen de benen te hebben die lekker aan likken is? Ik ben in ieder geval maar weinig vrouwen tegengekomen die het ranzig of niet lekker vonden.

Ikzelf vind het een van de meest opwindende gedeeltes van de seks omdat het gewoon een geil gezicht is om een vrouw voor jouw neus te zien kronkelen en te horen kreunen door jou tong- en vingerbewegingen.

Liefhebsters/nieuwsgierigen kunnen me een pm sturen.

Ik ben 28, lang (1.90), slank, niet onaantrekkelijk, fit en prettig gezelschap.

----------


## mocrochica1

> Ach, als je rookt heb je ook een verhoogt risico op kanker. Dan je kun het risico maar beter lopen met lekkere dingen.
> 
> Want zeg nu eerlijk dames, wie vind het nu niet lekker om een man tussen de benen te hebben die lekker aan likken is? Ik ben in ieder geval maar weinig vrouwen tegengekomen die het ranzig of niet lekker vonden.
> 
> Ikzelf vind het een van de meest opwindende gedeeltes van de seks omdat het gewoon een geil gezicht is om een vrouw voor jouw neus te zien kronkelen en te horen kreunen door jou tong- en vingerbewegingen.
> 
> Liefhebsters/nieuwsgierigen kunnen me een pm sturen.
> 
> Ik ben 28, lang (1.90), slank, niet onaantrekkelijk, fit en prettig gezelschap.


Klinkt lekker schatje. Check je inbox..

XXX

----------


## mocrochica1

Dames, als je meer wilt weten over mijn avontuurtje met Ramon, pm me.

@Ramon: X

----------


## Alhoceima_girl

> Dames, als je meer wilt weten over mijn avontuurtje met Ramon, pm me.


Check je inbox, ben wel nieuwsgierig hoor... :Smilie:

----------


## Khadija.K

Overduidelijk dat de dames die hier positief op gereageerd hebben,bekenden van ramon r zijn.Zoek een porno site op,gatver

----------


## mohammed78

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> ik ben erg benieuwd naar jullie reactie op het volgende:
> 
> mag je als vrouw zijnde oraalbevredigd worden door je man? Mag dit binnen de islam?
> ik weet dat het een taboe is binnen ons cultuur en dat de Marokkaanse man daar absoluut liever niet aan doet omdat hij het vies vindt?
> Zijn alle mannen zo? Of zijn er vrouwen die wel hiervan genieten met hun man?
> Of ben ik nou gewoon dom dat ik zoiets hier neer zet en ik moet het maar liever voor me zelf houden?
> je mag het ook emailen als je dat liever hebt?
> ...



die is duizend keer gevraagd. ga volgend keer naar google en tip in je vraag en j ekrijgt je antwoord, voor ddat je begint met een onzin discussie.

Salaam

----------


## Khadija.K

mee eens

----------


## mocrochica1

> Overduidelijk dat de dames die hier positief op gereageerd hebben,bekenden van ramon r zijn.Zoek een porno site op,gatver


Nee hoor, ik kende hem niet. Maar aangezien de meeste Marokkaanse mannen niet kunnen of willen likken, maak ik wel eens uitstapje naar een andere cultuur...

Wat nou gadverdamme  :aanwal: , je piept wel anders als je zo goed gebeft wordt dat je gillend klaarkomt... :love:  Stuur hem een pm en ervaar het  :stout: .

----------


## Khadija.K

Nee dank je.Trouwens,je weet neem ik aan ook dat je een soa kan oplopen en doorgeven via speeksel.Van mond naar geslacht deel en andersom

----------

